# How can I protect solar panels from an EMP



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I picked up two extra solar panels to put back just in case. How can I protect them from
an EMP they are full size 240 watt each.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Check this guy's stuff out he makes EMP proof solar generators...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Check this guy's stuff out he makes EMP proof solar generators...


Right about 4:10 he said that "typical" solar panels will pass an EMP test.

Those panels have the suppressors built inline. That would only protect a solar panel if the the spike from a EMP
came from the rest of the system into the panel. So would a solar panel not hooked to a system be OK?

The panel themselves look like regular panels


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Sorry I'm not technical at all I've just searched solar generators a lot and recall that there was an EMP proof guy that i came across. I hope someone in here can get technical about it!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The little I've learn from reading way too much stuff, those little snap on ferrite beads won't do anything. I hear him talking about about White Sands etc, but until I see a affidavit I wouldn't put any money down. I know I'm cynical but how are you going to know until it's too late. I'd rather go with the prevailing know it alls.

Stolen from "Electromagnetic Pulse Protection" by Jerry Emanuelson, B.S.E.E. This is one of his articles on EMPs
Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com 
"If you have solar panels that are now in use, you can obtain some EMP protection by proper shielding and transient protection on the wires going to the panels, and by surrounding the panels with aluminum wire cloth (also known as hardware cloth). Aluminum wire cloth is somewhat difficult to find, but it is available. Aluminum wire cloth with openings of 0.4 to 0.5 inches will not only supply a certain amount of EMP protection, but can provide some protection against larger hailstones that can cause damage in severe weather. The wire cloth will block some of the sunlight, but the right size of wire cloth will block less than 15 to 25 percent of the sunlight. If you are making a new solar panel system, some consideration should be given to putting the solar panels inside of a cage made of aluminum wire cloth. This is much easier to do during the original installation. The cage of aluminum wire cloth should completely surround the panels. If your solar panels are mounted just above the ground (as opposed to a rooftop system), don't make the mistake of assuming that the soil below is a mystical perfect ground into which EMP magically vanishes."

If you really want to cozy up to some good reading, here you go.
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-320.pdf

http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-321.pdf

Nuclear Weapon EMP Effects

Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com

Electromagnetic Pulse - Soviet Test 184 - EMP

Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack

Electromagnetic Pulse - EMP Myths - futurescience.com

http://www.doh.wa.gov/portals/1/Documents/Pubs/320-090_elecpuls_fs.pdf

Grounding for Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - Futurescience.com - EMP

EMP Effects on Vehicles - Futurescience.com


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The general consensus is that solar panels are fairly EMP resistant. It's the rest of the systems parts that may be fried. Surge protectors can clamp the voltage down to protect your system. Here is a video where they are testing different surge protectors with 40,000 amps at 22,000 volts. The midnight solar surge protectors are rated for a 144,000 amp surge so they easily pass the test but the other companies surge protectors didn't do so well.
MidNite Solar Inc. Renewable Energy System Electrical Components and E-Panels

I have several of these surge protectors on my system and it saved my system and household electronics from a lightening strike in the front yard last winter. Several neighbors who were further away from the strike had lots of damage to their electronics.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

IMO, if a system is designed and installed correctly, it should be pretty safe from an EMP.
The frames of your panels should be connected to a good ground rod, you should have breakers/fuses in the system at all critical points.
Being a prepper and someone who depends 95% on solar, I have spare parts stored in a shipping container.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

chocks141 said:


> IMO, if a system is designed and installed correctly, it should be pretty safe from an EMP.
> The frames of your panels should be connected to a good ground rod, you should have breakers/fuses in the system at all critical points.
> Being a prepper and someone who depends 95% on solar, I have spare parts stored in a shipping container.


Since your opinion, seems to disagree with everything I read from electrical engineers (please read the articles I linked), what is your background?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

This EMP testing on a car video is a must watch. 
EMP Bomb | Other Shows | Discovery

very


----------



## Montana living (Mar 31, 2016)

Keep them in the Basement with the windows closed, Geeeez I thought everyone knew that.


----------

